# Bottle cap @ 33 ft



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Fine Shootin! Good Setup!

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

SlingshotBill said:


> Fine Shootin! Good Setup!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


Thanks Will! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Tag said:


> Great video


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Charles said:


> Well done!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Glad you liked it Charles! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I personally think you were a bit off tone. Not really superstar singer material.. good shooting though bro. Lol


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

pult421 said:


> I personally think you were a bit off tone. Not really superstar singer material.. good shooting though bro. Lol


Stop playin'. You next!!!! ????????????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Great shooting Berk, gotta love your T-shirt. *


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Great shooting Berk, gotta love your T-shirt. *


Hahaha thanks Ward! ♠♥♣♦

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shot! Fun isn't it?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot Turk! Excellent form and a really nice slingshot. Enjoy your videos, keep em commin!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice going bud!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

